# What kind of hay for sheep?



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

I have 2 Katahdin ewes and a 4 month ram. They are on pasture right now but what kind of hay should I feed them in the winter. alfalfa....alfalfa/grass??? No clue. Thanks!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Coastal....alfalfa is hay candy.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I would think the pasture they are on now would be a good clue. I actually backed off from trying to feed too good of hay/alfalfa cuz they left behind so many stems. Now that they are eating more grassy hay, not near as much waste.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Also too much hay candy (alfalfa) can cause Urinary Calculi then you have to treat it with ammonium chloride. I have a ram that has had it twice, but the rest are fine


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I feed mine grass hay. Too much alfalfa can give them problems at lambing time. If they need something more, I add it to their diet with grains or sheep pellets. Then I know exactly how much they are getting.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I fed grass hay and for the ewe's, I added Alfalfa cubes. Being wool breeds and giving me lambs, they needed it.
They had free choice loose minerals and salts.
The Rams or wethers, no grain and no Alfalfa. Like Fowler said, they can get UC easily.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

What is the best price in your area, grass or alfalfa and the best quality? I grow alfalfa and have some grass hay. I feed alfalfa. Generally higher protein. UC is usually only a problem with whethers, in 30 years at times with 400 ewes I had a problem one time. Everyone is biased, thinking what we do is the correct way, myself included. Local availability and price also influences what people feed.

Sheep have the ability to be very selective feeders. If you give sheep enough alfalfa to pick the leaves and leave the stems that is exactly what they will do. Feed less and they will eat stems. If I am feeding ground hay in a bunk, about once a week they do not get fed to clean up the leavings in the bunk.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

bruce2288 said:


> Sheep have the ability to be very selective feeders. If you give sheep enough alfalfa to pick the leaves and leave the stems that is exactly what they will do. Feed less and they will eat stems.


Very true. I have fed good leafy second cutting grass mostly, a little alfalfa to some ewes that were in poorer condition during lambing. Screening pellets and protein blocks used to be an economical feed when the hay was poorer. I had cattle also and first cutting usually went to them....James


----------

